# "Gotta stop drinkin"



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

*"Fras has gotta stop drinkin"*

"fras has gotta stop drinkin", but she hates carrots!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

****!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That's funny? How did the carrot bandit trial go? Were you found guilty or not?!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

looks to be a free man to me... although now I'm wondering... do you think that is some type of carrot type alcohol in his drink?


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

Haha! xD


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Yes Fras and I, we are free, but I'm afraid the stress from the CARROTOR ASSASSINATION, the false and malicious charges by Joshie and Spyder have taken their toll on poor Fras. She's boozing way to much.. I'm checking her into Betty Ford next week.. :? Fras is seeking legal damages From Joshie and Spyder and would like Farm Pony to act as her legal council in the law suit.. Restitution is to be in carrots, To which Farm pony will receive 33.3% of all carrots for legal fees.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Poor innocent Fras, 9 am and drunk already. Perhaps hung over from the prior nights tears in her beer.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It does appear that Fras has suffered through a great deal of mental anguish stemming from the trial she was forced to appear in regarding the false accusations of thievery.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

You can see the pain in her eyes. Poor poor dear.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

****!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

OH THAT WAS ADORABLE! look at the face of that sweet horse!  :lol: thanks for sharing, that was absolutely adorable. You've got an outstanding horse, what a sweety!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha lol.. o my thats so funny brought tears to my eyes lol. I think a law suit is in order lol.


----------



## Royal Affair (Jun 2, 2009)

Poor thing, look what alcohol has done to the innocent. Perhaps there's AA meetings you can enroll her in.


----------



## Barbarosa (May 19, 2008)

Talk about the hangovers! A headache so bad you want to knock your head against a tree!:shock:


----------

